# Anger and Hate on the Board - and Life?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A discussion on attitude, mentality, emotional status and reasons why.

A danged good and polite member notified me he won't be coming back. It seems PF no longer holds interest for him. Much of the discussions seem polarizing and hateful to him and he sees little discussion about prepping.

I can understand his feelings. Then again, my first thought is why don't people start threads more to their own liking, rather than waiting around for someone else to start one? Heck, even if one is lacking in knowledge, that in itself should make for some great "how-to?" threads, right?

Still, why so much sword-crossing, polarization and mean-spiritedness? Mean-spirited comments are the ones that really get on my nerves; know what I mean?

So, why does it seem to be this way? It isn't just here. It seems to be everywhere I click to read and find a comments section.

Anyone else notice this? Have we simply lost our ability to be civil, or are people on edge due to all the news they read, nowadays?

What do y'all think?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I think anything to do with religion and/or politics should be banned. That seems to be the topics that cause the most consternation. And I am guilty of running my mouth when it comes to those subjects.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know. I think people will always tend to be less civil when they believe they are anonymous. That's just the nature of internet forums in general.

I think most of us are friendlier in person than we are online.

Survivalists/preppers tend to be independent minded, free-thinking, obstinate people. Throw several hundred of them together in a free forum and this is the inevitable result. And I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I think the exact subjects go hand in hand with Prepping as these are dangerous times and the SHTF likely scenerios.
Immigration and Muslim extremists are Americas biggest threat to social breakdown. If General/Political talk doesn't interest you,change the channel there are many many catagories on this forum. Also if you are not concerned with today's current events, why are you Prepping?
This must be the same indivdual that made identical staement on many of the Gun Forum's I participate in, to those Isay goodbye, and nothing more. They never seem to be missed, ever.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The butt hurt are never happy. But hey lets stomp on and restrict the first amendment because someone might stomp off with their feelings hurt. Hey they could always seek out Martha Stewart's forum or Nancey's sewing forum.


And if they are in the rant spitting cursing section then shame on them! Get the hell out. Warm and fuzzy is why this country is in a shambles.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Some people do use prepping as an outlet for fear…and fear and hatred are first cousins. Also some people who foresee an Apocalypse do so because of belief systems that are not inherently the most tolerant in nature.

Of course, lots of people prep because they know Life eventually does happen and that it stinks not to be ready when it does, so I'm not making a general comment on board members. Just trying to answer what seemed to be a serious question.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's supposed to be a prepping forum and not a political topics forum.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> ...Then again, my first thought is why don't people start threads more to their own liking, rather than waiting around for someone else to start one? Heck, even if one is lacking in knowledge, that in itself should make for some great "how-to?" threads, right?


This is the obvious solution. You want to discuss a certain aspect of prepping or survival? I'd be happy to share what I know or learn right along with you! Go start a thread about it. Go on, don't be scared!



Urinal Cake said:


> I think the exact subusccts go hand in hand with Prepping as these are dangerous times and the SHTF likely scenerios...
> 
> ...If General/Political talk doesn't interest you,change the channel there are many many catagories on this forum...


This is also the other obvious solution! Nobody is forcing you to open these type of threads.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Go out and start preparing topics.
How do you plan on cooking? I have a grill short term and a propane stove. Then I have a folding stove I will use with fuel first, then switch to wood chips.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Anger and hate?! Have I missed something?
I thought we've been playing nice lately. hehe


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

James m said:


> It's supposed to be a prepping forum and not a political topics forum.


Except that politics can certainly be a reason to prep.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe the point has been missed by all - except - Spice and Charles.

Why the lack of civility? 

Anyone else use Disqus? Wow! We are timid and meek, here, compared to some of the flame fests I have seen. Then again, it might be more to do about anonymity than here. Not sure.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's the Facebook mentality. And a general lack of education.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is happening not only on this and other forums, but nationwide with the public.
There is a level of anger in this country I have not seen since the 1960's. I do not know why this is. 
Since I quit watching CNN, Fox News, and others of that ilk, where panelists yell back and forth at each other over the most trivial crap, and turned off the TV except for the local news, since I have done that I have found an inner peace that had been lost along the way.

The anger and resentment is everywhere, how else can Donald Trump gather so much support?
In a way, I think the negativity flows from Obama and his liberal policies. Obama is being a divider, instead of a uniter. Ronald Reagan had his faults, as we all do, but he got this country back together after the 60's and 70's.
Obama could do the same, if he chose to. I believe he doesn't want to.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is happening not only on this and other forums, but nationwide with the public.
> There is a level of anger in this country I have not seen since the 1960's. I do not know why this is.
> Since I quit watching CNN, Fox News, and others of that ilk, where panelists yell back and forth at each other over the most trivial crap, and turned off the TV except for the local news, since I have done that I have found an inner peace that had been lost along the way.
> 
> ...


I think you nailed it RPD. At least I feel the same way. Every time I turn around there is some controversial new story going on to divide we the people. The nonsense about the Confederacy, the so called racist cops, the idiotic executive orders, bending over backwards to appease our enemies while they chant death to America, etc etc. I could go on and on... It not only saddens and angers me, but it has made me a little bitter. Especially since I work with many liberal democratic racists at the factory. And I KNOW I'm not the only one who feels that way. As for the board, I haven't noticed too much hate. At least not of the type that would run off the average prepper. I even restrain myself quite often from flaming, cursing and being rude.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> A discussion on attitude, mentality, emotional status and reasons why.
> 
> A danged good and polite member notified me he won't be coming back. It seems PF no longer holds interest for him. Much of the discussions seem polarizing and hateful to him and he sees little discussion about prepping.
> 
> ...


I agree, some of this was brought up in the them vs us thread. I am sorry we have lost a good member.

Yes, the forum has gotten very political. I think the political stuff can be relevant to preppers in some ways. What happens with the government will affect all of us.

Most of the people here (in my opinion) are thinkers and I know that I get overwhelmed at times with all the bad news and suggestions of a coming storm. Not to mention all this darn hot weather.

There are a couple of threads on here that I have not even opened because of the titles, I do not wish to discuss those topics. If I did open them I would probably be very vocal about my beliefs on the subject and there would be a forced vacation for me.

If you look at the list of threads, the ones about preparing are not getting a lot of responses. All forums go through dry spells and other changes, some for the better some not. Not meaning to point any fingers, but isn't it part of the mods job to keep conversations going on relevant threads and post things that would be of interest? It was on forums I have been a mod on.

I do feel that there has been excessive amount of venom spewed on the forum lately, and I admit I have done some of it. I can tell you that mine came from feeling that some members get special treatment. I have put on my big girl panties and remembered that the fair is only in town once a year and that it has left town. People are going to express their opinions, I feel that the way the thread goes depends a lot on the OPs response and if they accept the critiques and difference of opinions well.

okay enough of me rambling...

*People if you want more threads on prepping or have questions START ONE!*


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

James m said:


> It's supposed to be a prepping forum and not a political topics forum.


I admit I am coming here less and less for just this reason.

There are COUNTLESS political forums all over the net, this is Prepperforums, I come here for prepping talk.

I generally ignore all the news threads because it just turns into the same people saying the same thing they have been saying for a very long time. It's boring, and about the only comments I ever make are to insert a joke.

I absolutely 100 percent avoid topics to do with religion, they NEVER end well. Ever.

I self-regulate and only look at stuff that interests me, and frankly it's becoming less and less as more of board becomes about screaming about politics and hatred of this political group or that religious group.

Y'all can do what you want, I'mma just ignore that crap. If that's all the place becomes, then that's the end of me here.

Not up to me, it's up to y'all what you want to do.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Denton said:


> Why the lack of civility?


I think we need to consider the difference between teasing and bullying.

For example, a group of guys get together, start playing rough, they grab someone in the group, dangle him over a pile of horse manure. They tease and torment the guy, but eventually everyone stops, collectively move onto another activity. And, they do it together. No one gets left behind.

Similar example, a group of guys seek out someone to rough play with, they target him, they dangle him over a pile of horse manure. They tease and torment the guy, then eventually move onto to something else without him.

Same situation but the last one wasn't funny, it was outright wrong, it was bullying.

------------

on a forum, we have to be oh so careful that our rough play doesn't transition into bullying, belittling, rudeness.

How do we do this? HellifIknow.

I heard that as twisted as the culture gets in a prison, the rule of 'respect' pretty much determines much of the peace that they manage to hang onto. Maybe we don't show enough respect to anonymous people on a website.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't use the forum often anymore for a couple reasons.

1. I used to be notoriously bad on this forum for being a rage user. I was getting into it with other members,
especially those I saw to be fake, spammers, or full of bull. However I have matured since then, and making
a post where I fill my flaming paragraph with swear words that used to be entertaining is now boring and old.

It is also fruitless and offers nothing to the community.

2. I no longer concern myself with nuclear bombs, I never gave zombie apocalypse much merit, and most of 
the other more extreme and unlikely scenarios that attract the most attention generally attract the same baked
over replies. Cyber warfare or lone wolf terrorist attacks seem to be where it is at, and it has yet to bring our
nation to it's knees.

3. The things that do interest me, don't generally generate a lot of interest or attention. Opinions are everywhere, I however
find the facts rare and lost in the static. You hear a lot of generalities, and the pearls of wisdom worth saving requires a lot
more sifting than I am interested in.

I have come to find with the public in general not just in this forum that when you talk about the nit and grit of what preps take
and the time it takes to make all the mistakes to get it right most people get bored in our high speed instant gratification society.

*Basically if it takes discipline and effort... , thats the motto of society today.*

Face it, most people would rather be interested in the romantic parts of survival, and the tact-a-cool kids club then the practical,
discussion about the devil in the details. The very details that make people specialist or experts at what they do. Most all task to
be very good at anything require an almost methodical and tedious effort to master the craft. The dedication is not there, and the
need is also absent at this point until it is too late.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Now we all fight over fighting.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

James m said:


> It's supposed to be a prepping forum and not a political topics forum.


Thank you James.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Darn I take to long to post sometimes, I had to check math school work. I agree with a lot that has been said in between the last post when I started typing and now.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Auntie said:


> *People if you want more threads on prepping or have questions START ONE!*


I start a lot of prepping threads, my concern is I want this to be "prepperforums" not "what Salty did/thought/bought today" forums.

I'm beginning to suspect a whole lot of "all hat, no cattle" preppers... I know that's not true for some, but there comes a point in time when you see a person only posting on the political or religious stuff when you have to wonder why on earth they bother coming here instead of political or religious forums... since that's what their interest is obviously in...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am sick of hearing about peoples feelings, are we supposed to bend over and kiss everyone's asses by the number?
Not every thread here is going to be on prepping, 
many of them are related and posted out of concern that some thing may affect their lives.
If someone does not like a particular thread, don't read it. Select what you want to read and post on,I do.
People come and go, fact of life. Sounds like they were the whiner type.
If someone is so sensitive to the postings by people who are frustrated with the countries condition,
and express those feelings by mouthing out here, what is going to happen to them when a real crisis hits?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This place is dying.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Anger is one side of it, but another stronger side is the pit we've fallen into with the "soundbite media". We are presented only with the most impassioned or shocking tidbits, and rarely get much context. Because of this kind of coverage, people want to get their message out in such a way that the soundbite will cover what they want.
We don't discuss things anymore. We come loaded for bear, struggling to get our points out(and on the fictional scoreboard), while attempting to defame our opponent.
We see it on every talk show in existence. We see it from our political leaders. We see it all over.
If initial opening remarks are rejected, folks tend to unleash a salvo of insults or a laundry list of reasons for why they are right and their opponent is wrong.

Watch any political debate in this coming election. You'll see one person giving their response, and the other one chomping at the bit to butt in and "clarify" or rebut what was said. They can't wait for their turn for fear that the offending remark will somehow be ingrained in the minds of the viewers before they are given a chance to respond.
This is a big part of what I look for in debates. Who can keep their composure, take notes of what to respond to, and do so on their own time... and who can't control their stream-of-consciousness reactions and must blurt out a retort.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

First of all I hate you Denton for bringing this subject to the forum! 

Realistically, the political state of the world dictates how we prepare and how fast. It's more then likely 1,2, or 3 on everyone's list of most likely. so discussing it helps us be more prepared. Religion is just an extension. I agree with the others. If you don't like the conversation hit the x button. These are all hot button issues and it will get heated. As suggested, Preppers tend to be strong willed, aggressive, and opinionated. We are dealing with reality here. Hard, cold, life decisions will have to be made. I would rather be prepared by being engaged in a hard hitting discussion here rather then participating in Hawg's favorite forum " Martha Stewart's Cooking Corner. 

In all honesty, I don't think the people here or the subject matter within the threads is all that offensive. I suggest the person who left get a little tougher and a thicker skin. He is going to need it eventually


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

prepared one said:


> first of all i hate you denton for bringing this subject to the forum!
> 
> Realistically, the political state of the world dictates how we prepare and how fast. It's more then likely 1,2, or 3 on everyone's list of most likely. So discussing it helps us be more prepared. Religion is just an extension. I agree with the others. If you don't like the conversation hit the x button. These are all hot button issues and it will get heated. As suggested,* preppers tend to be strong willed, aggressive, and opinionated. We are dealing with reality here. Hard cold life decision will have to be made. I would rather be prepared by being engaged in a hard hitting discussion here rather then participating in hawg's favorite forum " martha stewart's cooking corner*.
> 
> In all honesty, i don't think the people here or the subject matter within the threads is all that offensive. I suggest the person who left get a little tougher and a thicker skin. He is going to need it eventually


hahahahaha


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

People have stated if you don't like the content, why don't you start your own thread?

This thread has generated more attention in a matter of minutes than mine has
on the topic of gear modification and factual tutorials has in weeks.

People are more interested in arguing than learning.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I start a lot of prepping threads, my concern is I want this to be "prepperforums" not "what Salty did/thought/bought today" forums.
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect a whole lot of "all hat, no cattle" preppers... I know that's not true for some, but there comes a point in time when you see a person only posting on the political or religious stuff when you have to wonder why on earth they bother coming here instead of political or religious forums... since that's what their interest is obviously in...


I wish you would start more threads. Maybe they should set up a new section "Salty's Corner". I look forward to your threads I always learn something from you.

I agree 100% about the 'all hat , no cattle'. Thank you for putting it so perfectly. Sometimes words don't want to come to me, other times they come so fast my fingers can't keep up.

I personally don't care what anyone's religion is. As my Grandmother used to say, chose what path you want but stay true to that path. Anyway I digress. There are a ton of religious forums on the internet, I know I belong to a couple of them.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

61 members and 778 guests

That is pretty typical. I'm willing to bet you that the guests are reading about specific topics. When I start a thread like "What is your favorite baked beans recipe?" it will get logged by third party search engines. It will drawn people to this forum from time to time, possibly for a very long time. 

If the thread is 61 recipes, then we've created a pretty awesome thread.

If it is 10 recipes with 300 posts of regular members bickering and insulting each other, then it becomes a thread that is almost useless.

I'm not saying that we all want to be part of creative process( otherwise we'd probably be hanging out at wikipedia instead of here)

But I am saying that most of us want to be part of a sharing and learning process.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am sick of hearing about peoples feelings, are we supposed to bend over and kiss everyone's asses by the number?
> Not every thread here is going to be on prepping,
> many of them are related and posted out of concern that some thing may affect their lives.
> If someone does not like a particular thread, don't read it. Select what you want to read and post on,I do.
> ...


I do not believe that bending over and kissing peoples asses is the way to go. However, I think we could do away with the venom. I can insult someone with out calling them names. What is the old saying... The Irish are best at telling someone to go to hell and they look forward to the trip? We are intelligent people. I was taught that you can get your point across in many ways. I will NEVER kiss feet or ass! I will listen to someones opinion and explain where I think their flaw is. That is what a forum is all about, exchanging ideas and learning new perspectives.

disclaimer/ The above of course is just my opinion take it for what you think it is worth. /disclaimer LOL


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> People have stated if you don't like the content, why don't you start your own thread?
> 
> This thread has generated more attention in a matter of minutes than mine has
> on the topic of gear modification and factual tutorials has in weeks.
> ...


I'm afraid that I search the forum based on new posts. I like your threads, if you were to update your personal development or progress on these topics, I would be following them. And, I would contribute the best that I can.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I prep everyday. Financial, spiritual, sometimes physical. I come here for entertainment. I love to see what my ciberfriends are doing. 
I love diy, I'm cheap. 
Do I get offended? Ask Lance?
It's easy to bring your feelings. 
I argue. I hope I haven't stepped on too many feelings.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I believe one of the most important parts of prepping is being one step ahead of everyone else. How do you do that? You know what's going on in the world. Cali running out of water...Possible big quake...shootings...Greece bailout...End of the Euro... storms...ect. What you think is just empty news is educating me. I watch how everyone reacts to it. How does our government handle it? What ifs!! Being mentally prepared is almost as important as the preps. 

The prepping is the easy part...you just need the funds to do it. Buy this...make that.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I was a prepper long before being a prepper was called prepping.
I come here for prepping discussions and ideas.
When a post comes along that does not interest me, or one that turns nasty, I move on.
It ain't difficult.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> People are more interested in arguing than learning.


Fundamental point here - SAR-1L has hit on something.

Schools have stopped teaching people how to think, but instead teach them what to think. As a result the educational process in our country is dying. Kids are taught that they are special and unique and what ever they want to believe is OK and somehow makes them more valuable because it increases diversity. That has led to a generation of people that frequent forums and face book looking for self affirmation instead of enlightenment.

You see this all the time when some one posts "What is the best <<insert object here>> to get?" Then by the third or fourth response someone is usually harping on "If you don't get <<insert the last thing I bought>> then you are a gol-danged commie sympathizer." The response isn't looking to help the OP, they are looking to self validate that they are still cool for what they bought. Or for their political ideals, or because they are pro-gay or anti-gmo, or because what ever insecurity is driving their need for group acceptance. Then when they find out that they aren't getting sufficient reassurance, they get pouty and spiteful like a petulant child on the playground who was picked 7th instead of first for kick-ball.

I too have found my participation here waning as of late. I log in, scan the recently updated threads, see nothing that interests me, and poof - I'm back out. Sometimes I'm out for days, sometimes a week or two. But each time I come back, I come back less - less interested and less active.

In the past I've shown appreciation to the moderators for allowing members to have a wide berth on what they allow to be posted, but I fear that the content has become more hate driven drivel and less useful content. That only begets the kind of members that feed off of that and the old timers that were here for prepping drift off.

I would be in favor of a few temporary measures to curb us back around to the original idea of this site.
1. The landing page needs an update. It has said "Formerly PrepperLog.com - As you can see we have performed a major site upgrade here at Prepper Forum / Survivalist Forum (PrepperLog.com). You may notice a large number of things changed since..." I've been here since 2012 and it has said the same thing. This form needs a fresh facade. Update it to reinforce our beliefs and values that hold more true to prepping and less to political jaw jacking.
2. Subject of Posts - When people post something that doesn't describe the post or topic, it needs a revision. "Hey, Yall aint gonna believe this $#!+" isn't a good title because it doesn't tell us what it is about. Neither is "This really pisses me off" or "found this today." Your subject should give me a reason to read the post, not a reason to ignore it.
3. Topics and content need to come full circle to prepping. If you want to discuss Caitlyn Jenner, the lack of pubic hair on Obama's nuts, or the last move by the DOJ to force muslims to go to shooting ranges in Alabama, then fine but there needs to be a pretty solid case to bring that discussion full circle to prepping. How is Obama's Pubes (or lack there of) going to impact your ability to fill a BOB with supplies, stock ammo, how you are going to cook spam on an alcohol stove etc? If you can tie it together, then good.
4. Objection. We need to work on how we handle objection. Disagreeing with an idea is a good thing. Ideas can be stupid, retarded, bad, illconcieved. But I would never call someone who came up with a bad idea, retarded, stupid, bad or ill informed. Disagree with the idea, not the person. At least people that have bad ideas have ideas - thats light years better than people with NO ideas.
5. Finally.... The bunker. The beloved bunker. I loved the idea at first, but I think in retrospect it gives an opportunity for a gloves off area. We should be working on keeping the gloves on. We should be working on helping eachother. We should be contributing in a positive manner. The bunker sends the wrong message. Fill it with concrete and seal it up. If we can't handle ourselves like adults, we don't deserve the bunker. If we can handle ourselves like adults, then we don't need it.

Good luck to all in all of your endeavors.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Fundamental point here - SAR-1L has hit on something.
> 
> Schools have stopped teaching people how to think, but instead teach them what to think. As a result the educational process in our country is dying. Kids are taught that they are special and unique and what ever they want to believe is OK and somehow makes them more valuable because it increases diversity. That has led to a generation of people that frequent forums and face book looking for self affirmation instead of enlightenment.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

When I moved to hurricane country we started prepping ,that was long before there was a tv show and as Tango said long before most anyone heard the term prepping. As the smart Floridians know you have to be prepared, The dumb ones are standing in line at Lowes and home depot.
BTW it seems like every time I post Maine-marine jumps my chit.:-D


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It takes very little for some people to take a general statement as a personal attack. The response is either strongly defensive or offensive and that quickly evolves into name calling and bashing.
There are many topics that are generalized as being "on the other - or wrong side" and then people use inflammatory monikers as labels for the poster.

As "radical" as I am at times I have been called a "liberal" (I have to laugh at that) and a "socialist" which is so far off that I can't even take it seriously and my faith has even been questioned. That's OK be cause I have questioned my faith before too but on a personal level I have been blessed with personal help from the Spirit to resolve my questions.

I look at most posts to be quick, off-the-top, comments that are sometimes not well thought out. If I offend someone - and it has happened - I back off because I never intend to offend. I am here to learn and teach about how one should be prepared to live through the nastiness that life can throw at us. Everything from a broken limb, a lay-off, to an HEMP attack or severe storms and tsunami. Anything can be prepared for and anything can be survived if you have the means to prepare. I would encourage subjects that promote the "survivor's attitude" rather than this or that threat. Let's face it, the biggest threat in the USA is our own government.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I come here because I strive to be a Prepared Person and be Self Sustaining... and have for most of my life since my childhood in the Hurricane magnet Gulf Coast USA. I like to laugh, teach, learn and if need be, throw a punch or two, but I fully expect to take a punch also. She-It folks, I'm your slightly above average man whose won some, lost some and had some rained out. That's life.

Hence, I view The Forum as a "microcosm" of Life. There are people here that I greatly admire and respect and don't want to disappoint... as odd as that sounds. There are many that I would invite into my home should SHTF or otherwise, Just like in my real life.

And Just like in life, there are dipshiites and douchebags; some dipshiites and douchebags have become those that I admire and respect while others become fodder for my disdain. And others are simply humorous diversions to what's important...Just like in my real life. 

Managing the forum for the Mods and Admins has to be akin to "Herding Cats" or managing an "Adult Day Care Center"...but its no different than managing a business or attending classes or being on a committee...its just like many other areas of my real life! "Are you picking up on a theme here?" 

I've been lucky to have met a couple of the regulars on this forum, some that are still here and others that are not. A certain one that I met gave me a great compliment; He said, "Slip, you are funnier and more opinionated, and with a personality that is bigger in real life than you come across on the forums". And I took that as a compliment. 

I am who I am... and you all are who you are. If you're different on the forums that you are in certain areas of your real life, I argue that you're probably just that...if that makes sense. But most of us will not or can not change on these boards, just like in real life.

My suggestion, suck it up boys and girls. If you feel overwhelmed or upset, take a break. If you can't stand a subject, or another member, ignore the thread or person. If you are not learning, laughing, teaching or jaggin with muslimes, or simply feel the need to leave, well do so. But damnit, try and enjoy yourself...just like in real life.

Your friend

Slippy


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I am in customer service/food production. I serve around 200 in my average day and near 350 400 on a very busy day. There are always stinkers but for the most part I enjoy customer interaction...I give it a good 80/20 ratio on most days. The Internet is a place where people feel like they can vent or be someone else...certainly this accounts for short sighted remarks and tempers. 

If you have thin skin and need to thicken up go into customer service and get yelled at for things out of your control. The best part is you have to remain calm and smile while you are being assaulted by crazies. That should do the trick.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think interaction on all subjects helps me become more prepared. I enjoy the tutorials, the meat and potatoes of prepping. I occasionally have asked about the posters thoughts and opinions on a certain subject. I feel I have learned much since I started this about 2 years ago. I see where I need to improve and how best to improve from those threads. Interaction on all subjects helps me gauge what people are thinking and how they solve problems. I try to keep my comments in bounds but, occasionally I do go off the reservation. But, all and all, I have enjoyed everyone's contributions here on all of the subject matter. I Really think we may be trying to over think this. but, that may be just me.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

*GTGallop - Is correct, we are too busy trying to prove our points,
rather than listening and then helping other people prove theirs.*

The content of any forum is reflective of the personalities of it's users.

The theme of the forum besides the subject of prepping needs to become
respect & discipline. Rather than say "John Smith was probably a whiner and
won't be missed."

We need to look at our own conduct, and evaluate whether it promotes community
growth. At this moment I would say no, it gets new people, but it does not promote
longevity, and the decay of user activity loss is spreading to older members of the
forum's user base as well.

I used be the one of the forum ***holes/welcoming party, thinking it would chase off
wierdos and creeps. Instead it attracted more creeps and trolls. I didn't like the result
I saw so I decided to change the content of my posts, what I had to say, and what I 
chose to read. Hoping it would encourage others to follow in the same action.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

To an extent I agree. There have been a lot of times I've started reading a thread and then when I felt it was getting to angry or there were cheap shots being thrown I moved onto a different thread and just kept my mouth shut about it. It's not really that hard. For the most part I really do wish more people in real life and online would abide by some words of wisdom that seem to have been forgotten. "If you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all." Now I'm not going to stand on a pedestal and say I follow that rule 100% of the time myself, but it's a good sentiment to at least try to live by.

It's always struck me that those who demand their viewpoints be heard or demand you respect this argument or their way of thinking go about doing so in some of the most disrespectful ways. Truly if you want me to respect your given view point then respect the fact that I also have my view point even if it's completely opposite of yours. Don't want someone to insult your viewpoints, don't insult theirs. I agree with an earlier post that said there are far to many things pulling people apart today. Liberal vs. conservative, black vs. white, America vs. terrorism, on and on it goes. It really gets old after awhile. It's very possible to like someone, be friends with them, but not agree with some of the things they say and do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have said some direct things... but I have never been hateful. 

people will come and people will go... 

I mentioned before that sometimes you post a prepper related thread and it gets 5 replies.. post a off topic thread and it goes forever

there was a theory about forums/boards once that i read about how long it takes for some threads to mention nazis

As to banning Religious or political discussion.... I guarantee that will KILL THE BOARD..

politics is why we are in this shape and many on here are Christian that have that in mind when they prep...

here is my suggestion... if you do not like religion discussion or are anti God..stay the hell out and keep your smart little comments to yourself..most Christians have heard all the skyfairy comments and do not think your cute

if you do not like politic stay the hell out - nobody wants to hear you gripe about other people having opinions

This board in a sense can be used to help SHARPEN your skills... I have learned a few things here and hope to continue to learn.

I am going to always base my comments and answers on fundamental Christian ideals and values - if that bothers you - put me on ignore. 

and some folks here - view a straight answer as hate, so there you go..


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I think you nailed it RPD. At least I feel the same way. Every time I turn around there is some controversial new story going on to divide we the people. The nonsense about the Confederacy, the so called racist cops, the idiotic executive orders, bending over backwards to appease our enemies while they chant death to America, etc etc. I could go on and on... It not only saddens and angers me, but it has made me a little bitter. Especially since I work with many liberal democratic racists at the factory. And I KNOW I'm not the only one who feels that way. As for the board, I haven't noticed too much hate. At least not of the type that would run off the average prepper. I even restrain myself quite often from flaming, cursing and being rude.


Read "rules for Radicals" (hilldabeast did her Thesis on this at Yale) and the "Communist Manifesto" These events are right outta the Play Book!
Create soooo many scandals the public gets numb to them. Control Healthcare, Flood the country with indigent immigrants to break the financial Back, Form a Police State and Gather up all the firearms!


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a long ass thread with alot in it. i come here everyday an check the front page/latest posts. if i see somehting interesting i read through the post. if i have something to add, i add it, if it raises another question in my mind i ask it in that same thread.if a post doesnt interst me i dont even read it. i normally avoid the political and religious threads, for thousands of years these subjects have caused humans to fight, why would here be any different? only uncivil thing ive done on here was someone posted one of Rudy Reyes crazy videos and said the guy was a noob or something i dont remember what exactly and i replied that he was the real deal despite his dumb video. i never attacked the OP as Op is entitled to his point of view just as i am mine.and i cant remember who posted it but it was someone on here i liked, and usually agreed with most of what they said.i usually just read posts an think about them as you can tell from my join date and post count.ive been on the internet a long time and people are gonna get offended. i usually try and avoid those types, but if i offend someone and they attack me in a thread (never happened here ) i just ignore their ranting and continue with the rest of the thread.usually they'll stop after a day or so  i just ont have the time or energy to play those games. especially on the interwebz. an i assure you no one will offend me on here. i spent 12 years in the military, 15 counting contracting work. theres nothing anyone can say on here that will get my ire  just not worth getting worked up about what people on the interwebz say. they dont know me,therefore their opinion of me doesnt matter to me.an on here i pickup some good info,so im not gonna let some noob run me off 
If you see a post that might offend you leave it alone, dont read it, if you already started reading it,stop and go to the next thread lol.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> First of all I hate you Denton for bringing this subject to the forum!
> 
> Realistically, the political state of the world dictates how we prepare and how fast. It's more then likely 1,2, or 3 on everyone's list of most likely. so discussing it helps us be more prepared. Religion is just an extension. I agree with the others. If you don't like the conversation hit the x button. These are all hot button issues and it will get heated. As suggested, Preppers tend to be strong willed, aggressive, and opinionated. We are dealing with reality here. Hard, cold, life decisions will have to be made. I would rather be prepared by being engaged in a hard hitting discussion here rather then participating in Hawg's favorite forum " Martha Stewart's Cooking Corner.
> 
> In all honesty, I don't think the people here or the subject matter within the threads is all that offensive. I suggest the person who left get a little tougher and a thicker skin. He is going to need it eventually


But but... Preppers have to eat. Just don't eat Martha's prison food.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> I think anything to do with religion and/or politics should be banned. That seems to be the topics that cause the most consternation. And I am guilty of running my mouth when it comes to those subjects.


Spoken as a true government yes man. What's next ban the first amendment completely!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sometimes,I think its time to chill out.some people here need to step away from the mouthpiece and think through what you are going to post before your mouth takes over.not that I butthurt easily but,I come here for info,not to argue.if I wanted to argue with someone,I would go to my father-in law's house and verbally slap him around.

I dont post here very often here anymore.due to,"If you said that to my face,I would punch your F**king lights out."and,believe me I could.....this forum does not seem to be the easy get away that it used to be.

This forum used to be the first board I would click on when I was cruising the net.not so much anymore.
Just my 2 cents.want to argue about my free thoughts?.go ahead,LA_LA_LA_LA_LA_LA. :armata_PDT_27:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont banter with the crap that gets thrown at me as its just crap. People need to realize whats typed on a forum isnt at all in anyway indictative of who they really are as a whole. Someone flames or "strongly disagrees" in a disrespectful manner accusing of this or that? They are showing you who they are not telling you who you are even though thats what they are trying to do. A$$hats are everywhere. 

With so many people claiming to be Christian I am at times appauled by the judgemental slander. But again - they are showing you who they are. 

There are quite a few really good threads. I have learned things. Hope to have shared a few things. Had a few laughs too. 

Everytime, no matter where, person, forum, phone whatever - when someone puts a spin on words that wasnt there when spoken they not only show an incredible amount of immaturity, lack of intellect and ineptitude on almost every level - they are showing you what and who they are and projecting it onto you. 

In the end, i have to live with myself. And knowing who and what i am is mountains more important to me than the projections of sub IQ netizens who feel it their rightous duty to (project) who (they) you "are".

When i sniff that i ignore 100% - i wont even call it out. Dont return a PM? Ignore. I dont have time to.diagnose your issues. I have my own. 

This forum has its moments of brilliance. Its why i stay. Like me or hate me i would never attack anyone who is trying to figure out for themselves what they need in this life. 

Truley great people will help and ecourage you to your own greatness. Not try to trip you up. 

Cheers.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

As this thread looks like the new general complaint department... I have some suggestions.

First this forum is great. Despite some people claiming its dead or dying or that removal of certain topics would put the proverbial nail in the coffin I feel the forum is just as alive as always. The difference I have noticed since I started being an active member and not just a lurker is that a lot of the threads are focused on politics or news related events. And they should be.. because a lot of crazy stuff is happening in the world that applies directly to the subject of this forum.. prepping for a what if scenario. The problem comes to what the OP suggested... HATE. Holy god some of the members here are straight up hateful or trolls.. and some are not. I used to "check out" the forum at work to see what is up in the world of Prepping (really.. to see what Salty is up to) bud had to stop due to the straight up racist comments made around this thread. But that is on certain members and not the entire thread... hate (be it religious, political, or ethnic) should not be tolerated in this forum or other avenues of life. 

My suggestion on how to solve the lets ban topics is like many others... if you don't have thick skin or you can't read someone having an opinion opposite of yours... don't read the thread or the comment. I personally dislike the racial conversations on this thread and will check them out to see what angle the conversation might go (like looking for the glimmer of hope); but I do not comment in them because I'm lurking - but that's someone else's opinion and no amount of keyboard commando will change that. Another forum I visit has a membership program that removes all general conversation from the "main" and free forum. The membership fee (yes you pay for this) was something like 5 bucks a year; but that little bit was to deter trolls and to make members more responsible when chatting for fear of getting banned (and losing money). The religious/politics/sports/insertwhyyouroffendedhere sub-topics were only viewable to these members. It made the forum more streamlined and removed a lot of bickering.. this was a brewing forum so it was still filled with drunken rants that got out of hand... but it worked. Just a thought.

Final thoughts on this thesis... Nuts.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Why not put all political and religious conversations in the bunker? You could use the rule... if there is any name calling or hate speech it goes into the bunker


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I had several things on here recently that really irritated me and I even thought about Jeep's post awhile back where he said "I'm taking my ball and going home". I thought about doing the same
then it hit me - I'm on a site about prepping and SHTF and if I can't take a few posts about this and that I don't like I'm pretty much a wuss and will survive about a day. Maybe I'm getting old and skin not thick anymore
but time to toughen up and not let things bother me like I used to be. I'm not going to have a choice in SHTF and some friends and family are going to look to me for direction and strength. Saying this I think it's OK to just leave
things as they are! I like this site a lot and will continue to be here. I have learned a fair amount of things I never read or thought about and mostly enjoy the political talk and prep and gun talk!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This idea isn't just restricted to the internet, its been alive and well in the public in large part since the 2nd George Bush took office back in 2000. Its a weird world we live in now, it almost feels like you can't take middle positions on things such as politics, religion, ect, you have to take one side or another. I tend to be conservative, was brought up a protestant and tend to be pro police but it really bothers me how you can't change positions on individual issues, circumstances, or situations. I'm also not fond of the idea that all people of a specific demographic (such as liberals, Muslims, or people of minority races) are idiots, are wrong or are terrible people because you disagree with their main philosophy of life or how things should be. I guess I hate being labeled so I try not to label people as well but I'm human and I fail quiet often.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

People as a rule have a tendency to be judgmental when it comes to opinions that are different from theirs...it's just human nature. While online they feel invulnerable and brave because they feel anonymous...JM2C


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't come in as often as I used to either. When I do, sometimes I just read and don't even comment. It seems some people just like to see how far they can push and how rude or obnoxious they can be. Like the last thread I just closed the screen on; I was reading along with some interest and all of a sudden, an absolutely disgusting post from someone who when I see their name, I almost instantly just close the screen. The kind of junk I see late at night downtown. Makes you wonder how they were raised. 

For those who mentioned a dislike for religious comments or threads. My religion is a large part of who I am and is a guide in all important decisions I make. If you are serious about your religious beliefs they should be a constant guide for you too. I totally avoid the bunker because of the junk that is in there that I don't want to participate in or even read. If politics and religion are relegated to the bunker, it would be tragic for the forum.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Boss Dog I meant when the name calling and hate gets spewed, not just on the basis of the subject.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When two people of faith disagree on a matter of faith it should be an amicable disagreement. All too often one takes to using labels and trying to diminish the views of the other. It rarely works because a person of faith pasting labels is beneath what a person of faith should do. Live your faith in a way that makes others proud to be associated with you and/or your faith.
This is a prepper board and although my faith is a big part of my life it isn't necessary to be a member of my religion or my church to be a prepper. Share your knowledge and keep the reasons to yourself unless asked. It's about etiquette and being polite in mixed company. Just like you were taught to behave at grandma's house.


----------

